# Grub höhere Auflösung und "su" login ?

## crime

Also ich wollte mal Fragen was ich machen muss (geht das überhaupt?) das wenn der Grub loader sich auf 1024x768er Auflösung ladet und Linux (im init 1 oder 3) wenn er die Öberfläche beginnt zuladen auch auf 1024x768 auflösung ist und nicht auf der standard gesetzten 640x480 Auflösung.

Das zweite ist, ihr kennt das sicher von debian und zwar wenn ich mit als normaler benutzer in KDE anmelde (non root) das ich dann trotzdem wenn ich in der KDE Shell Konsole bin mich als "su" einloggen kann ? Das Problem ist wenn ich mich als non root anmelde, kann ich erst garnix machen in der shell. Er zeigt noch nichtmal text, ein login sonstwas.

Währe aber echt ne schöne Sache, wenn es funzen würde  :Wink: 

Greetz

crime

----------

## Earthwings

 *crime wrote:*   

> Also ich wollte mal Fragen was ich machen muss (geht das überhaupt?) das wenn der Grub loader sich auf 1024x768er Auflösung ladet und Linux (im init 1 oder 3) wenn er die Öberfläche beginnt zuladen auch auf 1024x768 auflösung ist und nicht auf der standard gesetzten 640x480 Auflösung.

 

Du meinst sowas wie im GWN beschrieben?

 *crime wrote:*   

> Das zweite ist, ihr kennt das sicher von debian und zwar wenn ich mit als normaler benutzer in KDE anmelde (non root) das ich dann trotzdem wenn ich in der KDE Shell Konsole bin mich als "su" einloggen kann ? Das Problem ist wenn ich mich als non root anmelde, kann ich erst garnix machen in der shell. Er zeigt noch nichtmal text, ein login sonstwas.
> 
> Währe aber echt ne schöne Sache, wenn es funzen würde 

 

Der Benutzer ist Mitglied der wheel Gruppe?

----------

## Arudil

Das mit Grub gibts bereits als Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291374-highlight-grub.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358012-highlight-grub.html

----------

## crime

jo mit grub, dass schaue ich mir später nochmal an, wegen dem su login in dern Shell -> ja user befindet sich in der wheel group !

----------

## crime

Hab was neues....

Ich denke mal mit dem "su" login, das Problem ist nur mit der Konsole, dazu habe ich was in nem anderen Forum gefunden ( http://www.linux-web.de/thread.php?threadid=4731 ), habe dasselbe Problem. Wenn ich echo $PATH mache ist auch keine su vorhanden und weiss garnicht wie ich das Problem jetzt beheben kann !

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *crime wrote:*   

> Wenn ich echo $PATH mache ist auch keine su vorhanden [...]

 

Wie sollte es auch!

Die Path Variable enthält alle Pfade in denen Binaries zu finden sind und nicht die Binaries selber!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## crime

Jo aber wie kriege ich die Fehler behoben ,die hier beschrieben sind http://www.linux-web.de/thread.php?threadid=4731 ?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ehrlich gesagt...

Ich kapiere nicht was du mir eigentlich sagen willst  :Embarassed: 

Zuerstmal redest du davon, dass du mit "su" einloggen willst. Was meinst du damit? Der Befehl "su" steht für substitute user was auf Deutsch Sinngemäss sowas wie "Benutzer ersetzen" oder Ersatzbenutzer bedeutet. Damit loggst du dich nirgends ein sondern wechselst im Prinzip die Idendität des aktuellen Benutzers.

Dann erzählst du, dass du anscheinend keine Konsole aufmachen kannst.

Und später sagst du dann, dass bei einem echo $PATH kein su vorhanden ist. Allerdings kannst du diesen Befehl ja nur in einer Shell eingeben. Wenn du das jedoch kannst, warum schreibst du dann, dass die "non-root" shell nicht erscheint? Und falls du den Befehl als root eingegeben hast, wie kommst du dann darauf, dass wenn root den Pfad nicht kennt, dein "non-root" Benutzer automatisch die selben Pfade nicht kennt?

Fragen über Fragen...

Daher wäre ich froh, wenn du mal ein wenig Ordnung in das Chaos bringen würdest und dir einige Minuten Zeit nimmst (hier gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf mit besonders 31337 Style cewle funzender Lang oder unhgheimlig snell geriiebnem Texz mit lautr screibfeelern!) deine Frage nochmals zu formulieren.

P.s. ich mach dich nicht an, sondern möchte kapieren was du für ein Problem hast. Leider können wir uns nicht sehen oder hören. Darum ist alles was ich habe dein Text. Aber solange der für mich so eingängig wie Ägyptische Hieroglyphen ist, kann ich dir keine vernünftige Antwort geben  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## crime

Nein, ich habe hallt das Problem wenn ich die Konsole öffne, naja dann passiert hallt nix. Der Hostname wird auf der linken seite nicht angezeigt und ich kann auch nix eingeben in der Konsole. Ich habe hallt nur den Textcursor in der Konsole.

Das zweite Problem was ich habe, versuche ich über KUser ihrgendwas zuverwalten und gebe das root Passwort ein dann sagt er ich müsste den richtigen PATH einstellen soll. (Weiss ja nicht ob das zusammenhängt)

Und danach kann ich ja ausporbieren, ob das mit dem su - <user> einloggen funktioniert .....

----------

## dakjo

@crime lern doch bitte erstmal dich auszudruecken bzw. die deutsche rechtschreibung und grammatik.

zu deinem konsole problem wäre es evtl. hilfreich, wenn du uns noch erzählst welche KDE version du nutzt

probiere auch evtl. mal xterm aus

Zu erreichen K->Befehl ausführen->Eingabe:xterm

----------

## crime

Ich benutze KDE Version 3.3.2.

----------

## dakjo

Und was ist mit xterm?

----------

## crime

Wenn ich das mit dem "xterm" probiere, dann zeigt KDE keine reaktion

----------

## stalinski

 *crime wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das mit dem "xterm" probiere, dann zeigt KDE keine reaktion

 

Wie keine Funktion?

Es öffnet sich nichtmal das XTerm fenster?

----------

## dakjo

Erm von welchem Installationsmedium hast du das installiert?

Irgend ne wilde Zeitschriften CD?

----------

## crime

Heehe ne ich habe die LiveCD (2005.0), die ich hier runtergeladen habe

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *crime wrote:*   

> Nein, ich habe hallt das Problem wenn ich die Konsole öffne, naja dann passiert hallt nix. Der Hostname wird auf der linken seite nicht angezeigt und ich kann auch nix eingeben in der Konsole. Ich habe hallt nur den Textcursor in der Konsole.

 

Okay, dann öffne mal im KDE so eine Konsole, damit du genau so ein Fenster ohne Texteingabemöglichkeit offen hast.

- Lass dann das Fenster offen und drücke gleichzeitig "CTRL-ALT-F1".

- Melde dich als Root an.

- Poste dann den Output von 

```
ls -alF /dev/pts
```

- Poste dann den Output von 

```
dmesg
```

- Mach ein su zu dem Benutzer, der das Problem hat. z.B. 

```
su - crime
```

- Wenn du dann z.B. cer Benutzer crime bist, poste den Output von 

```
id
```

Wenn du mit allem fertig bist, kannst du einfach mittel ALT-F7 wieder in den KDE zurück wechseln.

 *Quote:*   

> Das zweite Problem was ich habe, versuche ich über KUser ihrgendwas zuverwalten und gebe das root Passwort ein dann sagt er ich müsste den richtigen PATH einstellen soll. (Weiss ja nicht ob das zusammenhängt)

 

Geh wie vorhin beschrieben in die Textkonsole (also mittels CTRL-ALT-F1), melde dich als root an und poste mal den Inhalt der PATH Variable:

```
echo $PATH
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

